# body kits



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

where can i find body kits for my b13(like aeroduo,or r32,r33,r34 conversions)?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

For the love of GOD.. please seacrh the forums first......its really easy.


Go to www.asylumms.com


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Any import mag has thousands of pages dedicated to rice. SCC, Turbo, etc.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Any import mag has thousands of pages dedicated to rice. SCC, Turbo, etc. *


 

I would suggest the cosmetic/show forums for a question like this.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> 
> I would suggest the cosmetic/show forums for a question like this. *


So would I... seems like we've been moving quite a few threads there since it was created. Must be hard to find. 

Now I'm moving this one too.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

if you want, i can hook you up with the AERODUO kit for cheap... the owner is a VERY VERY close friend of mine...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey man  e-mail me with some details on this kit!


----------

